# ***OFFICIAL*** Dennis Hallman vs. Brian Ebersole Pre/Post Fight



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Dennis Hallman vs. Brian Ebersole at UFC 133 in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Ebersole via cartwheel kick ko R1


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I have already manscaped my chest hair in support of Ebersole.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I wonder if Ebersole can make Rogan say 'Wow, that was weird.' again? A cartwheel kick KO could definitely achieve that, war Brian.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I tend to believe the intestinal problems and wheat allergy were a real problem for Hallman. I remember back in the day, people who trained with him used to talk like he was amazing. He didn't get his "Superman" nickname as a joke. ...at first...

He just never delivered on the big stage. I'm actually surprised he's getting another chance. 

war Dennis


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I tend to believe the intestinal problems and wheat allergy were a real problem for Hallman. I remember back in the day, people who trained with him used to talk like he was amazing. He didn't get his "Superman" nickname as a joke. ...at first...
> 
> He just never delivered on the big stage. I'm actually surprised he's getting another chance.
> 
> war Dennis



I'm confused here. IIRC he's like 3-1 in the UFC. Isn't his only loss that crazy come from behind KO from Howard after 3 rounds of domination? And I think he's won a couple of times since then.

And he's not some young prodigy. The guy has been around for ages, he's had more than enough time to prove himself.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Hallman is pretty legit in my opinion.
I'll take him by UD.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> I'm confused here. IIRC he's like 3-1 in the UFC. Isn't his only loss that crazy come from behind KO from Howard after 3 rounds of domination? And I think he's won a couple of times since then.
> 
> And he's not some young prodigy. The guy has been around for ages, he's had more than enough time to prove himself.


I'm confused by your confusion.:confused02:

On his current run in the UFC he's 2-1.

before that he was 0-4 in the UFC since his instant armbar of Matt Hughes in 2000.

Dennis has always done well in smaller shows and carried a huge gym rep but, come up short in the UFC. I was just saying that I think his health problems are the reason.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I'm confused by your confusion.:confused02:
> 
> On his current run in the UFC he's 2-1.
> 
> ...


Mostly I was confused why you're surprised the UFC is giving him another shot when he's on a two fight win streak.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

For a man who's submitted Matt Hughes twice you'd expect great things from em. As one poster said he's never quite delivered on the big stage. Now is his chance. 

Ebersole is an eccentric character...this could be FOTN! They matchup pretty well.


----------



## Colli (May 29, 2010)

Ebersole for the win.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Hopefully we'll get a good fight now. 
4am for me, and after watching this card so far I wish I had just gone to sleep instead


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

my dawg ebersole by cartwheel kick KO


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Wtf fighting in his underwear...


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

In speedos huh? Against Ebersole? This is going to be the most awkward fight in the UFC.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Oh dear god, the manties!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Hallman rocking the banana hammock. ​


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Well thats a first and hope it's a last!


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

God dammit Hallman


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Holy speedos batman!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I see a sac being exposed


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Hallman rocking the most awkward "shorts" seen since Shonie Carter retired! :O


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

That's Chael Sonnens butt buddy


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

With those man panties its a sure win lolz


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Is he planning on going for a swim straight after the fight?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

yeah those panties are making brian feel uncomfortable


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Hallman is rocking the Rocky Horror Picture show:


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Now I am sure Ebersole has really seen it all in his career.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Say huh


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Ebersole punishing him for wearing those speedos!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

The hilarious thing is..Bernard Hopkins is in attendance. He may have a change of heart to his change of heart after this fight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

brian wins by brutal ground and pound


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Lol Bhop will be straight back to saying "The UFC is gay entertainment"


----------



## Colli (May 29, 2010)

That's some awesome g'n'p


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

If you're going to come in with your panties at least bring your A game and make sure you win the fight.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Great call by the Ref, i didnt see it the first time. Happy Ebersole won


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Dana just twittered ~ WTF!!!! Fighting in that will be illegal after tonight! Anyone want to grapple with hallman?


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> The hilarious thing is..Bernard Hopkins is in attendance. He may have a change of heart to his change of heart after this fight.


LOL! The man was right especially after seeing both of these weirdos! 

On that note, Ebersole is a beast! Bernard Hopkins fears Ebersole! Those elbows were deadly.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

guy incognito said:


> Lol Bhop will be straight back to saying "The UFC is gay entertainment"


Well...he said it was just a bunch of men with panties on rolling around on the ground...which normally would be inaccurate... then Bernard goes to his first event...:laugh:








ROFL


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Thought Hallman can pull it off...and he seemed to be in the driver's seat early on.

Great fight. :thumbsup:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Abrissbirne said:


> Great call by the Ref, i didnt see it the first time. Happy Ebersole won


 
Yeah I thought it was stoped a lil early at first ....I think I was distracted by the meat hammock


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Twitter says:



> *@danawhite*
> WTF!!!! Fighting in that will be illegal after tonight! Anyone want to grapple with hallman?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Well...he said it was just a bunch of men with panties on rolling around on the ground...which normally would be inaccurate... then Bernard goes to his first event...:laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, too ******* funny.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> The hilarious thing is..Bernard Hopkins is in attendance. He may have a change of heart to his change of heart after this fight.


That's a damn shame to single handedly ruin the image of MMA :laugh:


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

vilify said:


> If you're going to come in with your panties at least bring your A game and make sure you win the fight.


Well I don't exactly see any place where Hallman sucked. He was in control early on but that GnP was vicious and powerful.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Watching the press conference. Dana just rewarded Ebersole with a 70.000$ "Get those shorts off my TV" bonus!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Budhisten said:


> Watching the press conference. Dana just rewarded Ebersole with a 70.000$ "Get those shorts off my TV" bonus!


HAHAHAH!!! Ebersole is a badass though, that guy's legit. He's got great defense and CRAZY elbows.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Alright I admit I thought Hallman was going to win and pull off a quick submission which for the first couple of minutes looked like he could. BUT yah those speedos did not help his cause...man that was brutal...lolz! Seriously a fighter CAN NOT be sporting that and win. There has to be a minimum requirement...

Ebersole is a crafty fighter. Kinda like a G-sot. He'll probably win a few more, but will get stopped by Fitch, Condit, or heck even Rory.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

rory vs ebersole next whos with me


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Alright I admit I thought Hallman was going to win and pull off a quick submission which for the first couple of minutes looked like he could. BUT yah those speedos did not help his cause...man that was brutal...lolz! Seriously a fighter CAN NOT be sporting that and win. There has to be a minimum requirement...
> 
> Ebersole is a crafty fighter. Kinda like a G-sot. He'll probably win a few more, but will *get stopped by Fitch*, Condit, or heck even Rory.


...Really?

Otherwise I agree with everything. I think five people in my group, including myself said "FOR REAL!?"

I like both guys, and have been a Hallman fan for a while but I'm not THAT big of a fan of him. Ebersole should get an extra $10 grand for having to grapple with him, hahaha.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Hahaha, Congrats to him for the $70K! And also for not closely allowing Hallman to put him in a triangle choke. That would have sent Bernard Hopkins on a tirade!


----------



## bogey_j (Jul 5, 2010)

*Was Ebersole-Hallman A Freakshow Fight?*

so i'm trying to turn some football fans onto MMA, which was pretty successful at first, but then comes this fight with a guy wearing a speedo (MMA already gets a bad rap from ignorant sports fans for being gay) against a balding guy with an arrow on his chest. WTF?! I almost got laughed out of the room. it looked like something you'd see in the WWE. If MMA is going to be legitimized as a real sport in the eyes of the mass media you can't have clown shit like this on main cards. Dana should institute some kind of dress code so these guys will look like presentable athletes at all times.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Shut the **** up.

And Dana is pissed about it.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Every sport is going to have their Dennis Rodmans.

God forbid a company lets someone be themselves.

I'm sure Dana comes off as a top executive of a multi-million dollar company as well. :sarcastic12:


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

All sports have guys with personalities. Its ridiculous to say all of them should look and act the same. Look at Jeremy Shockey, CHad Johnson , Allen Iverson, Dirk Nowitski,all the guys in baseball with the beards and goatees, most the guys mentioned above have tattoos or corn rows or something that stands out. It was one fight. Sounds like your friends need to either lighten up or get over it. Did they watch the rest of the card? Hallman and Ebersole are both great fighters. If they really take the whole "gay" thing seriously when two guys are beating the shit out of each other then they are watching the wrong sport.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Ebersole is legit. This fight wasn't supposed to be on the main card anyway. I agree that Hallman's shorts shouldn't have been allowed, but whatever, it is just shorts. 

Both guys are UFC caliber fighters. An example of a freak show fight would be Couture vs Toney.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

bogey_j said:


> so i'm trying to turn some football fans onto MMA, which was pretty successful at first, but then comes this fight with a guy wearing a speedo (MMA already gets a bad rap from ignorant sports fans for being gay) against a balding guy with an arrow on his chest. WTF?! I almost got laughed out of the room. it looked like something you'd see in the WWE. If MMA is going to be legitimized as a real sport in the eyes of the mass media you can't have clown shit like this on main cards. Dana should institute some kind of dress code so these guys will look like presentable athletes at all times.


Yeah because legends of the god damn sport like Shamrock and Bas Rutten NEVER wore speedos into the ring. Tell your homophobic friends that this is ******* 2011 and they can either get over it or just not watch. It's not our loss that they are so insecure with their sexuality that they're too unnerved by a man in a speedo to watch what is arguably the single most manly sport on the face of this planet.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> Yeah because legends of the god damn sport like Shamrock and Bas Rutten NEVER wore speedos into the ring. Tell your homophobic friends that this is ******* 2011 and they can either get over it or just not watch. It's not our loss that they are so insecure with their sexuality that they're too unnerved by a man in a speedo to watch what is arguably the single most manly sport on the face of this planet.


This.

The fight was absolutely brilliant, who the F cares what shorts someone was wearing or what body hair the other one had.


----------



## Jeter Sucks (Jul 9, 2009)

It was definitely odd since you don't see it often, but I didn't agree with Dana's "disgusting" comment. Perhaps I have watched too much wrestling in my life, but I don't really see any thing horrible about it. I'd rather they use the longer ones, but who really cares.


----------



## tigerblood (Mar 20, 2011)

Ebersole is the real deal.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Ebersol got a 70k get those shorts off of tv bonus. Your **** ... phobe friends should like that.

I thought it was pretty funny. If Dennis had gotten that 1st minute choke people would be asking "was it the panties?"

Question: what the heck did those shorts say on them? That sponsor needed big balls too


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Excellent performance from Ebersole, he and Macdonald are going to shake the division up badly. Could be a Velasquez/Cigano type scenario where if Macdonald gets to the top, Ebersole will be 1 step behind all the way and then they finally meet.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Haha I wasn't disgusted in any way or form by Hallman's shorts. It made me laugh. Not everybody can pull those shorts off and he has the skill to back it up. Ebersole has rocked the taco meat arrow for a while now. And he laid a beating down last night.If people cant get passed some little man panties every now and then they need to watch cricket or something. 




































Every sports has people who do this its not a big deal!!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Ebersole is the man.
I was very "imbressed" by his performance. :thumb02:


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Ebersole is great but I can't see him beating anyone top 5 in his division. I would not even compare him to Mcdonald.


----------



## burgito (Aug 2, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Haha I wasn't disgusted in any way or form by Hallman's shorts. It made me laugh. Not everybody can pull those shorts off and he has the skill to back it up. Ebersole has rocked the taco meat arrow for a while now. And he laid a beating down last night.If people cant get passed some little man panties every now and then they need to watch cricket or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this...


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I addition to seconding everyone saying every sport has people with personalities that shine through in "different" ways... let me offer this piece of advice.

The next time a friend of yours refers to MMA as gay, or the clinche as hugging... just do what I do. Invite them to be on the wrong side of a full guard ground attack, or against a wall during a clinche... if you know what you're doing at all, they will change their tune fast... and I'm an amature "has been" at best.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Ebersole probably won't ever be top 5, but he will make a good fight with anyone at WW.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

If that brutal ground and pound didn't change their mind nothing will. That was some sick stuff for ebersole


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I fully agree with the OP here. I was watching with a bunch of casual's and it was just embarrassing to watch Hallman come out dressed like that.

It wasn't the fact that he was wearing Speedo's, it was the fact that they were so tight, it looked like they were strangling his balls and even his ass cheeks were popping out.

******* disgusting man. Glad Ebersole destroyed him.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Bas and Ken Shamrock wore similar speedos back in the day, I don't get what's so horrible and shocking about this.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

People got pissed because of this? Seriously? I found it hilarious. 

Someone needs to make a demotivational poster of Hallman doing his stretching in the middle of the octagon saying "Haters gonna hate".


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

BrianRClover said:


> I addition to seconding everyone saying every sport has people with personalities that shine through in "different" ways... let me offer this piece of advice.
> 
> The next time a friend of yours refers to MMA as gay, or the clinche as hugging... just do what I do. Invite them to be on the wrong side of a full guard ground attack, or against a wall during a clinche... if you know what you're doing at all, they will change their tune fast... and I'm an amature "has been" at best.




QFT. People who blurt out this uneducated nonsense about grappling being 'gay' soon change the record when you slap a kimura on them. You have to be seriously insecure about your sexuality to watch 2 athletes fighting on the ground and automatically assume some kind of sexual connotation.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I thought it was f***ing hilarious. Everybody at the bar was cheering when he got the sh*t GnP'ed out of him!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

hellholming said:


> Bas and Ken Shamrock wore similar speedos back in the day, I don't get what's so horrible and shocking about this.


Bas and Ken Shamrock didn't have half of their speedo's stuck up their ass crack though :thumb02:


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

A good entertaining fight, Ebersoles chest hair, Hallmans speedos. Whats not to like?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

*Dennis Hallmans cock slipped out*

Obviously not safe for work:













Found this over on Bloodyelbow where one of the joke journalists is making a huge deal over Dana White being homophobic:

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/8/7/2349692/ufc-133-the-sweet-stench-of-homophobia#comments

Hallman made a mockery of the sport last night. I'd have him cut immediately.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

The pants were small , big deal i see that every time i go on holiday and im at a pool................

A warning or a dress code rule would suffice , im sure i wouldnt get fired if my trousers were too tight and they ripped and junk fell out.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> The pants were small , big deal i see that every time i go on holiday and im at a pool................
> 
> A warning or a dress code rule would suffice , im sure i wouldnt get fired if my trousers were too tight and they ripped and junk fell out.


They were far too small.

I personally found it hilarious when he ran over to Ebersole and grabbed him and took the back.

I got the joke, it was funny. But at the same time, I don't want to be watching a fight where there is a strong risk of another man's cock and balls popping out. 

He obviously came out in those shorts as a joke. He was even wedging his shorts into his ass during the entrance....

I watched the event with a few casuals, one who had never seen a UFC event before and his reaction to Hallmans entrance was; "You want me to take this sport seriously?!"

In before the Shamrock and Bas comments. The shorts they wore back then were no where near as tight as Hallmans and were not used for joking purposes.


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> I got the joke, it was funny. But at the same time, I don't want to be watching a fight where there is a strong risk of another man's cock and balls popping out.


If it's a joke, why is this something you'd need to worry about?

And I see a dick every time I take a shower, a piss, masturbate, and have sex.

Big deal.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

All that needs to happen is a dress code needs to be put in and thats it , no one need to lose their job , sure i dont want to see a guys ballsack but i think this is being blown way out of proportion.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

trimco said:


> If it's a joke, why is this something you'd need to worry about?
> 
> And I see a dick every time I take a shower, a piss, masturbate, and have sex.
> 
> Big deal.


But that's your own dick, not another man's. Are you comfortable with looking at another man's dick when watching sports on television? I'm not.

I don't think it's appropriate that when watching a legitimate sport on television I should have to put up with another man's package being exposed. It kind of just makes a joke out of the sport.

Edit: Looking back at my OP, I probably wouldn't cut him immediately, but I just don't like the fact that Hallman,a seasoned veteran, came out in his fight obviously intending to make a mockery of the sport.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

***** de Amigo said:


> All that needs to happen is a dress code needs to be put in and thats it , no one need to lose their job , sure i dont want to see a guys ballsack but i think this is being blown way out of proportion.


Dana said he wasn't going to cut him over this.

But if this happened on Live TV I could see the FCC stepping in and fining the crap out of the UFC or pulling their broadcasting privileges. So the rules are going to be put in place. From the sound of it, Dana's more angry with the corner, and his guys in the back for letting this happen.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> But that's your own dick, not another man's.
> 
> I don't think it's appropriate that when watching a legitimate sport on television I should have to put up with another man's package being exposed. It kind of just makes a joke out of the sport.


Im not sure which side of Manchester you're from but if you support United surely you remember when Scholes went in for a tackle and his penis flopped out , I know Paul didnt come out and were small shorts but there was nothing prior saying that Hallman couldn't wear speedo like shorts and its just a wardrobe malfunction which has been blown out of proportion.

I honestly think that Dana will cut him for this and i think that is the bigger joke.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I think you take an obvious risk of your dick coming out when you are dressing like that. Its not something a professional athlete should risk.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

trimco said:


> If it's a joke, why is this something you'd need to worry about?
> 
> And I see a dick every time I take a shower, a piss, masturbate, and have sex.
> 
> Big deal.


But that's your boyfriends so it's cool


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> I think you take an obvious risk of your dick coming out when you are dressing like that. Its not something a professional athlete should risk.


But is it worth firing him or a camera crew over ? i dont think so.........



RustyRenegade said:


> But that's your boyfriends so it's cool


So original how do you come with this stuff.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm surprised nobody has pointed out yet how small his dick was, interesting...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

***** de Amigo said:


> But is it worth firing him or a camera crew over ? i dont think so.........
> 
> 
> 
> So original how do you come with this stuff.


But neither him nor the camera crew are fired over it.

It just wont happen again.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> But that's your own dick, not another man's.





trimco said:


> And I see a dick every time I take a shower, a piss, masturbate, and have sex.


I hope he really means his own only....


Well it was kind of over the line, at first i found it very funny, but it should at least cover everything up.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Fact is, you can't have a cock flop out when kids potentially watch the UFC. Plain and simple, it was a discrace.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

***** de Amigo said:


> But is it worth firing him or a camera crew over ? i dont think so.........
> 
> 
> 
> So original how do you come with this stuff.


I'm just good like that. Remember when you said you'd eat your dick and I said I have another one you can wash it down with?


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

bogey_j said:


> so i'm trying to turn some football fans onto MMA, which was pretty successful at first, but then comes this fight with a guy wearing a speedo (MMA already gets a bad rap from ignorant sports fans for being gay) against a balding guy with an arrow on his chest. WTF?! I almost got laughed out of the room. it looked like something you'd see in the WWE. If MMA is going to be legitimized as a real sport in the eyes of the mass media you can't have clown shit like this on main cards. Dana should institute some kind of dress code so these guys will look like presentable athletes at all times.


The turquiose manties were definitely weird looking. I think this will cause a "uniform code" to be instituted in the UFC. 
However, I do think that anyone who looks at UFC as "gay" because of the lack of clothes worn and the physical contact have their own issues - I can't think of anything less gay than MMA.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> I'm surprised nobody has pointed out yet how small his dick was, interesting...


It isn't like he had a raging erection.


I also find it funny that the attention whore BloodyElbow writer that wrote the homophobia article was ironically named Mike Fagan.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Say what you want to about the shorts - This picture is just downright unlucky


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Mirage445 said:


> Every sport is going to have their Dennis Rodmans.
> 
> God forbid a company lets someone be themselves.
> 
> I'm sure Dana comes off as a top executive of a multi-million dollar company as well. :sarcastic12:


Hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

*Brian Ebersole: 70,000 getting-those-horrifying-shorts-off-TV-as-soon-as-possibl*

Sorry, title got clipped, but apparently Dana gave Ebersole a bonus for getting the shorts off TV as soon as possible.



> PHILADELPHIA -- UFC 133 may have lacked a championship fight, but it did produce one moment that will affect all future UFC cards. Dennis Hallman, whose nickname is "Superman," clearly changed for the fight in the wrong phone booth, because Hallman came out wearing blue, Speedo-like trunks that left little to the imagination.
> 
> By the time the fight had begun, UFC president Dana White had outlawed them forever. Never at a loss for words, White was practically tongue-tied at Hallman's choice of shorts -- and we use that term loosely.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/08/07/dennis-hallmans-shorts-upset-dana-white/


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

nothing new here, move along.:thumb02:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Was it already posted?


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yes it was, in numerous Dana White interviews, no biggie.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Twitter went crazy last night after Hallman came out. IMO, it _was_ an embarrassment. I'm glad DW put his foot down.



TraMaI said:


> Yeah because legends of the god damn sport like Shamrock and Bas Rutten NEVER wore speedos into the ring. Tell your homophobic friends that this is ******* 2011 and they can either get over it or just not watch. It's not our loss that they are so insecure with their sexuality that they're too unnerved by a man in a speedo to watch what is arguably the single most manly sport on the face of this planet.


There is a difference between what Bas and Ken wore, compared to Hallman, who was picking them out of his ass before the fight even started.

There was _nothing_ professional about it at all.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

UrbanBounca said:


> Twitter went crazy last night after Hallman came out. IMO, it _was_ an embarrassment. I'm glad DW put his foot down.


He had to lets be honest. He can't be seen to be a pushover, whether or not it was a big deal. He's the chairman, no matter how personable he may seem. He's management, and sometimes the boss has to be a douche. What he says goes, and clearly complaints can be made about penises falling out. It's not what people are expecting to see after all. This is MMA not porn


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Why all the focus on a pair of tight panties, when Ebersols GnP from guard was spectacular?

I loves me fighters who use their elbows at every opening. Most fighters seem like they need to remind themselves that they are tools they can use. Dudes like Ebersol, Bones and Penn ( as well as many others I'm sure ) get their elbows in at the slightest whiff of an opening.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Why all the focus on a pair of tight panties, when Ebersols GnP from guard was spectacular?
> 
> I loves me fighters who use their elbows at every opening. Most fighters seem like they need to remind themselves that they are tools they can use. *Dudes like Ebersol, Bones and Penn ( as well as many others I'm sure ) get their elbows in at the slightest whiff of an opening.*


Rory Mac also 

And agreed: Ebersole's GnP is a beauty.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Yea, that was some of the most brutal GNP I've seen in a while. In fact, the other night was a great example of strong wrestler's gaining top position and not just being content with holding position. Both Ebersole and Rory's GNP was spectacular. Take note Clay Guida and Jon Fitch.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Lol Hallmans dong 'popped out' out during the fight. Maybie thats why Dana was so mad?


Proof (NSFW!)

PS Don't click the link if penises offend you.

Edit: Just saw this already been posted. Feel free to delete this post.


----------

